# Nipple problems??



## babyjazy21 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well Im having some huge issues with my nipples! In the last weeks for some reason they are so itchy and they are cracking to the point where they start bleeding. I dont have children nor am i pregnant. Its just really wierd because it happened all of the sudden, they get extremely itchy and once they start cracking it hurts soooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I dont know what to put on them, i tried putting lotion and vaseline but that just makes it worse.
Have any of you ladies had this same problem?
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 16, 2008)

Have you changed your washing powder, or something else that could irritate skin?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Hi ladies,

Well Im having some huge issues with my nipples! In the last weeks for some reason they are so itchy and they are cracking to the point where they start bleeding. I dont have children nor am i pregnant. Its just really wierd because it happened all of the sudden, they get extremely itchy and once they start cracking it hurts soooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I dont know what to put on them, i tried putting lotion and vaseline but that just makes it worse.
Have any of you ladies had this same problem?
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!_

 
It may be allergies, have you laundered your clothes with anything new? When you wash your tops or bras make sure you are putting them in the wash loosely to allow the drainage of any softener and such. Sometimes when you overload a wash it will leave behind deposits that can itch the daylights out of you. Not saying this is you but just throwing it out there.

I have had the itchies and it has been mainly when I am wearing bras for a while. They have never bleed but definitely on the tender side. 

There is a bag o balm that might soothe the chapped skin.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 16, 2008)

to releive them you can pick up a tube Lasninoh from the drug store ( in the baby or feminine products section), or or a jar of lanolin from the health food store. They're the exact same thing. I dunno what the cause is, but I hope you feel better!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

It sounds like it may be eczema...I had this about 4 years ago...But nothing over the counter worked I had to get a rx cream from my Doctor...and I had to make sure when I was home I did not wear a bra and very light loose clothing until it cleared up because my doctor said they needed air in order to help them heal. I would see your dermatologist or your GYN to make sure it's not something reslly serious.

I hope it gets better....I agree with  Lasninoh I sill use that from time to time now...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_There is a bag o balm that might soothe the chapped skin._

 
i argree with this one.  its what farmers put on the cow's udders when they're irritated, and works really well.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for your input ladies!! 
I will definetly check Lasninoh out. It's wierd because im still using the same soap to wash my clothes so its not like ive changed it. But i suffer from eczema so that could be the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks ladies


----------



## kalice (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you should go to your primary care doctor. Unexplained nipple discharge, bleeding can be due to many things, such as the ones the ladies above had said, but can also be due to some infections, growth, etc. It's probably just irritated skin, but it certainly sounds serious enough to warrant a trip to your doc.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

This sounds like thrush to me ... which is really rare for women that aren't currently nursing but it can still happen.  Are you prone to yeast infections?  If so ... it could very possibly be thrush.  

Yeast loves dark, moist places ... so try to let your breasts breathe as much as possible just in case it is something like that.  The easiest non-doctor way to figure out if it is thrush is to go get a tube of Monistat or something of the like and use it as an ointment.  If your symptoms are improving within 48 hours, it is probably thrush.  

Sorry you are dealing with that ... last time I got it (granted I was nursing) I had bleeding cracks that were more than a half inch wide.  I would rather go through my 26 hour labor and ceasarian than go through that again ...


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you change your detergent? Or do you send out your laundry & you don't know what they're using to clean your clothes?

I never had this problem but I do have very sensitive skin. You may want to try unrefined shea butter. It's all natural. I would suggest every night take a shower & use shea butter on the affected area. (The reason why I say use it @ night is b/c it's greasy).

Or you may try to goto your dr & ask for a red. to a derm. or see your gyno.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you!!
You are so right! I think i would also rather go through surgery than have this pain lol. Ugh i hate it!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_This sounds like thrush to me ... which is really rare for women that aren't currently nursing but it can still happen. Are you prone to yeast infections? If so ... it could very possibly be thrush. 

Yeast loves dark, moist places ... so try to let your breasts breathe as much as possible just in case it is something like that. The easiest non-doctor way to figure out if it is thrush is to go get a tube of Monistat or something of the like and use it as an ointment. If your symptoms are improving within 48 hours, it is probably thrush. 

Sorry you are dealing with that ... last time I got it (granted I was nursing) I had bleeding cracks that were more than a half inch wide. I would rather go through my 26 hour labor and ceasarian than go through that again ..._


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

It might also be the cold..? I noticed my nippies do that sometimes in the cold.

I'd try slathering on some thick cream, maybe even a body butter on them and make sure you don't wear any rough fabric.


----------



## Sass E (Dec 5, 2008)

I developed a sensitivity to the fabric in some of my bra's, synthetic linings and such. I can only wear cotton now. It was very sudden but it has improved since I changed what is near my skin.  I did go see my doctor at first because I was unsure as to what was going on.  You should see yours too as it could be more than that and you Dr. can help you before it gets any worse.  I hope you feel better soon. HTH.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I developed a sensitivity to the fabric in some of my bra's, synthetic linings and such. I can only wear cotton now. It was very sudden but it has improved since I changed what is near my skin. I did go see my doctor at first because I was unsure as to what was going on. You should see yours too as it could be more than that and you Dr. can help you before it gets any worse. I hope you feel better soon. HTH._

 
They found formaldehyde in Victoria Secret bras!!!!


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 10, 2008)

Ahh ! You poor thing ! I hope it gets better soon !!! Try switching your laundry detergent. It could be an allergy.


----------

